#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315

## fplolis

Πωλείται Total Station Trimble TS315 με όλα τα παρελκόμενα και έξτρα μπαταρία 1.100 Ευρώ προ Φ.Π.Α με service. Το μηχάνημα αγοράστηκε πριν 10 χρόνια. Είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση.Τηλ 69********

----------

